# New Career



## avinandan012 (Aug 7, 2013)

After telengana 20 new state movement have begun in various parts of India. That means 20 possible new Chief Ministers + his/her cabinet of ministers. Now that's a huge number of ministers & career opportunity. 

Do any job you will at max earn few lakhs/year or if you are in executive posts at max near to 1crore/year, but if you become a minister you will earn in few crores/year atleast.

How you guys feel about this big career opportunity. Express your opinion.

PS if you want to become ministers in these future states get close to these movements & participate, connect with leaders & do some good social work. Most important part start atleast by when you are in college.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 7, 2013)

So, after 10 years we will be needing a new Sardaar Ballabh bhai Patel to reunite different provinces scattered within India.


----------

